

The Continuous Evolution of the Top 30 E-commerce Stores (Part 1) - raycloyd
http://www.experimentengine.com/blog/ecommerce-evolution-part-1/

======
LuizCentenaro
Thanks for sharing this one Ray, it's incredible looking back at 15 years of
history on the web! So much has changed..

